# IntensiFire



## mellow (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally got around to uploading the video of the Treemont burning clean at the Wood Stove Decathlon, Jason's device makes a heck of a difference.  Do excuse the holes Jason drilled, it was for testing and should not be done at home.


Chimney Output:


Treemont with IntensiFire:


----------



## mellow (Dec 23, 2013)

Btw,  this is the original Treemont:






Jason's device has a unique opportunity to breath life back into old smoke dragons.


----------



## mellow (Dec 23, 2013)

Everyone walking buy couldn't believe the radiant heat it was putting off, it was a close tie between the twinfire and this stove for radiant heat.

Plus no one else would let them cook apple cider on top(heat was so much the poor girl had to stand back while stirring):


----------



## DevilsBrew (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting.  I have been wondering about this.  Do you have any pictures of the device being installed?  I would like to understand how this works.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 23, 2013)

What am I looking at in the videos? I see a clean burning flue and a woodstove with an open ash door.


----------



## mellow (Dec 23, 2013)

sorry, I figure everyone on here already knows the device. Here is jasons website, maybe he will chime in to answer some questions.

http://www.intensifire.co.nz/


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 24, 2013)

That would be nice of him to chime in here and explain to all what he has but perhaps it should be cleared with Craig first. Best to check.


----------



## Obadiah (Jul 13, 2015)

For those interested in what is going on with the Intensifier, Jason has stayed in touch and there is a new thread here,
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/intensifier-tech-coming-for-old-stoves.144568/https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/intensifier-tech-coming-for-old-stoves.144568/


----------

